# First Tractor For Me



## 123456 (Jun 22, 2016)

I recently got into putting up and selling hay. My girlfriend has horses and I just started learning on my own. Now I've been doing it a few years it was time to start buying my own equipment. I came across this tractor at a local MF dealer, and happened to be there anyways buying an older JD 350 rake. The tractor is a 2007 and had 800 hours on it. I ended up buying it out the door for 17,500. Think I got a good deal? Its MF 3625 and roughly 70 H.P. engine and 55-60 H.P. PTO. seems to do everything I need just fine so far. it did struggle with that JD 1050 drill going up some slopes on the property when I was planting some OG.

-Michael


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

good looking machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats a heck of a great deal!!

Any cab 4WD tractor that cheap is pretty much a steal.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like a good buy and a good size for making hay.

As far as with the drill, IMHO you might be a little light, but the good part is usually you are not going to be planting ever year (at least in MY area OG or alfalfa is a several year crop). As long as you stay with a cutter bar mow conditioner, you should be happy with your ponies . If you deciede on ever going to a disc mow condidtioner, you might want a little more muscle.

Larry


----------



## 123456 (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks all, the dealer had sold the tractor 3 times including when I purchased it, so I'm sure that's why he gave me a good deal. All the previous owners had kept it for a few years and then come back and traded it in on a newer larger tractor. so far I plan to stick with the MOCO as I just bought a Ghel 2170 9ft bar and I still have the JD 1217 too. I currently have an old handy down NH super 68 baler and an older IH 46 baler too. But I would really like to find a decent used JD. I only have roughly 80-90 acres of hay to cut so I would like to try to find some decent equipment for a fair price that will last me. I don't mind doing anything repairs or PM.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think that's a good deal also. Very few hours a year. And yes it is at the hp range where as guys take on more acres and maybe get higher capacity they will need something a bit bigger so I would believe the salesman on that. I can see how the drill might get a bit heavy. That is quite the drill. If you know you are going to plant on hills make sure it isn't all the way full of seed and it should help that problem some.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like a great deal. Hope that it serves you well for many years to come!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on your first tractor she looks like a keeper may she bring you years of trouble free service, and on

that note good luck on your farming endeavors...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've seen open station farmall 55s sell for more than your tractor. 
I wouldn't have said that's a $25,000+ tractor.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks all, so far I have been happy, im younger and trying to start out on my own and slowly buying equipment, but around here the local state and county government will pay you to push snow.. I would say it didn't do too bad this year. 10ft power angle plow and that was an 8ft JD scraper blade on the back, (borrowed) I would love to find one of my own.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use one of my tractors to push snow, too. 
Now much snow last 2 years, tho


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Dahlstrom said:


> thanks all, the dealer had sold the tractor 3 times including when I purchased it, so I'm sure that's why he gave me a good deal. All the previous owners had kept it for a few years and then come back and traded it in on a newer larger tractor. so far I plan to stick with the MOCO as I just bought a Ghel 2170 9ft bar and I still have the JD 1217 too. I currently have an old handy down NH super 68 baler and an older IH 46 baler too. But I would really like to find a decent used JD. I only have roughly 80-90 acres of hay to cut so I would like to try to find some decent equipment for a fair price that will last me. I don't mind doing anything repairs or PM.


I've got a JD350 rake and IMHO it is a very good rake. Mine is a 3pt model and if I had to ding it, it would be the 3pt hookup - very cramped and if you are not careful it can tip over when hooking up to the tractor. Very nimble too.

I also have a New Holland 68 and after a refurb, including new wood plunger slides, it makes a fine bale of hay.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## 123456 (Jun 22, 2016)

I really like the JD350 because you can get into tight spots for one, and two if your ground speed is just right it can make the windrow nice and high and act as a tedder too.


----------

